# Sweet Babby Rays!



## twistertail (Jul 9, 2007)

First time I had ever had it and this stuff is great!  Got the honey chipotle and it was the best BBQ sauce I've ever had.  The best part was it was on sale 2 for $3 at the store and my wife had 2 $1 coupons and the store had double coupons so the 2 $1 coupons were both doubled to $2 so I got paid a buck to try 2 bottles of BBQ sauce!!


----------



## ammjr (Jul 9, 2007)

Guess that answers my question from the Boston Butt thread.  Thanks!
 - Anthony


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 9, 2007)

Thin out some of his sauce with a little Jack Daniels and use it as a glaze for ribs!!!!
The BEST!!!
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been using that stuff for nearly 2 years, and it is the Bomb!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 9, 2007)

Great Deal Twister!


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

I use and really like Sweet Baby Ray's. Amazing that it is actually available in my neck of the woods.

And twistertail, that deal you got really warms my Scottish side!

Cheers!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 10, 2007)

I put Ray's sauce on just about everything.  It is the second best sauce I have ever had.  Best is a local guy who used to come into the pool store I worked at.  He made up mason jars full of his stuff and would sell it to us for $7 a bottle.  Sounds high, but it was worth every drop.  Buddy of mine would buy 8 bottles at a time from him!


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2007)

Now that's an idea, I love Sweet Baby Ray's.  We use the honey barbeque sauce


----------

